# G120C und FI Schutzschalter



## arnosen (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe in meiner Anlage 2 G120C verbaut. Wenn ich im Schaltschrank die Sicherungen einschalte fliegt der in der UV
vorgeschaltete FI >300mA raus. Das passiert aber nur bei einem dieser 2 G120C. Ohne FI läuft alles problemlos.
Es ist mir bekannt, dass sich FUs und FIs nicht gut vertragen, aber sollte ein FI mit Fehlerstrom >300mA nicht 
trotzdem funktionieren?
Sollte der FI bei einer Anlage mit FUs weggelassen werden?
Leider ist das meine erste Anlage mit FUs und ich habe dahingehend noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2021)

... ist dass ein verzögert auslösender, allstromsensitiver vom Typ B?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Dezember 2021)

... aber auch mit einem allstrom-sensitiven FI geht das oft nicht ...  
Ich habe bei solchen Anlagen grundsätzlich keinen FI davor gehabt.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... aber auch mit einem allstrom-sensitiven FI geht das oft nicht ...
> Ich habe bei solchen Anlagen grundsätzlich keinen FI davor gehabt.


Stimmt G120 verträgt sich nicht sonderlich gut mit FI. Auch nicht mit allstrom sensitiven FI.
Ist auch unsere Erfahrung.



arnosen schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Schaltschrank die Sicherungen einschalte fliegt der in der UV vorgeschaltete FI >300mA raus.


FI mit 300mA ... Naja ob das überhaupt Sinn macht?

Bei uns gibt es in den Unterverteilungen nur FIs für Steckdosenkreise.
Für festangeschlossene Maschinen gibt es keine FI in der UV.
Gibt es an der Maschine Steckdosen, dann sitzt der FI im Schaltschrank


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es in den Unterverteilungen nur FIs für Steckdosenkreise.
> Für festangeschlossene Maschinen gibt es keine FI in der UV.
> Gibt es an der Maschine Steckdosen, dann sitzt der FI im Schaltschrank


... genau so mache/halte ich es auch ...


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Ein 300mA FI macht als Brandschutz ggf. Sinn. Sind FIs größer 300mA überhaupt zugelassen?

Einen FU abzusichern macht aber wenig Sinn wegen der Oberwellen, hier würde ich mich auch an die vom Hersteller vorgeschlagene Absicherung halten. Der wird kaum einen FI vor einem FU schalten.
Kaum ein FI wird die Oberwellen und Ableitströme tolerieren


----------



## Ludewig (9 Dezember 2021)

Solche Diskussionen sind im Grunde überflüssig. Wer einmal über den Tellerrand (= Grenzen der BRD) schaut, landet ganz scnell in reinen TT-Netzen. Dort stellt sich die Frage, ob ein FI sinnvoll ist, gar nicht. Es ist der einzig mögliche Fehlerschutz, daher sind auch oft (z.B. in F) mehrere hintereinander geschaltet.


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2021)

... schau Dir einfach die Betriebsanleitung vom G120C  an. Da sind die Voraussetzungen beschrieben - Kapitel  4.9.6





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## mbi (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Wir hatten die gleiche Probleme.
Gemäss Siemens hätten wir die ohne eingebauten Netzfilter bestellen sollen. 
Dafür mit externen Filtern arbeiten.
Interne Filter habe Y-Kondensatoren.

Allstromsensitiv Typ B muss aber sowieso sein.


----------



## arnosen (10 Dezember 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Der FI ist einer vom TYP A, also schon mal nicht geeignet. Mit FI > 300mA meinte
ich den Bemessungsfehlerstrom 300mA also Auslösung bei Fehlerstrom > 300mA.

Ok, ich denke ich werde wohl den Elektromeister bitten für diesen Fall den FI in der UV zu überbrücken um dem Problem aus dem 
Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Holzmichl (10 Dezember 2021)

Einfach überbrücken kann vielleicht andere Probleme hervorrufen! Das ist vielleicht nicht das Mittel der Wahl...

Hier der Auszug aus dem Handbuch des G120C:


----------



## Solaris (10 Dezember 2021)

Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch wissen das der maximal zulässige Strom im Schutzleiter der Zuleitung zur Maschine nur 10mA betragen darf. Dieser Wert ist unabhängig von einem eventuell verbauten FI. Bei mehreren Umrichtern mit eingebauten Filter ist dieser Wert kaum zu halten. Dann muss die Anzahl der PE-Leitungen erhöht werden, mit entsprechendem Querschnitt, bis der Wert von <=10mA garantiert werden kann.


----------



## NBerger (10 Dezember 2021)

> Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch wissen das der maximal zulässige Strom im Schutzleiter der Zuleitung zur Maschine nur 10mA betragen darf. Dieser Wert ist unabhängig von einem eventuell verbauten FI. Bei mehreren Umrichtern mit eingebauten Filter ist dieser Wert kaum zu halten. Dann muss die Anzahl der PE-Leitungen erhöht werden, mit entsprechendem Querschnitt, bis der Wert von <=10mA garantiert werden kann



Na das ist zumindest mal nicht vollständig wenn nicht ganz falsch.
Gibt's dazu eine Quelle (VDExxx)?
Der Strom bleibt der selbe egal wieviele PE-Leitungen man legt! und wie soll das bei einem Steckergerät gemacht werden?


----------



## Plan_B (10 Dezember 2021)

@NBerger 
für 40mA Ableitstrom würde das 5 parallele PE bedeuten. Ich halte das auch für eine zweifelhafte Lesart einer unbekannten Quelle.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2021)

Solaris schrieb:


> Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch wissen das der maximal zulässige Strom im Schutzleiter der Zuleitung zur Maschine nur 10mA betragen darf. Dieser Wert ist unabhängig von einem eventuell verbauten FI. Bei mehreren Umrichtern mit eingebauten Filter ist dieser Wert kaum zu halten. Dann muss die Anzahl der PE-Leitungen erhöht werden, mit entsprechendem Querschnitt, bis der Wert von <=10mA garantiert werden kann.



Ich orientiere mich bei dem Thema an der DGUV-Information
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...tter/infobl_deutsch/027_ableitstroeme-wzm.pdf


----------



## Solaris (10 Dezember 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> @NBerger
> für 40mA Ableitstrom würde das 5 parallele PE bedeuten. Ich halte das auch für eine zweifelhafte Lesart einer unbekannten Quelle



DIN EN 60204


----------



## arnosen (10 Dezember 2021)

Solaris schrieb:


> DIN EN 60204


In der DIN EN 60204 steht, dass das für solche CEE Steckdosen gilt, an der Maschinen mit Umrichtern angeschlossen sind. 
Was ist mit fest angeschlossenen Maschinen?

Da steht aber auch, dass zusätzlich zur Überstromschutzeinrichtung (Sicherung) eine Fehlerstromschutzeinrichtung (RCD)<=30mA angeschlossen 
werden *KANN. *Kann heißt dann nicht muss, oder wie muss ich diese Norm verstehen?


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Meines Wissens steht da : Laienbedienbare Steckverbindungen. D.h. Bei Festanschluss brauchst Du keinen, auch wenn es manchmal besser wäre.


----------



## NBerger (10 Dezember 2021)

Halte ich jetzt mal für falsch ausgelegt...
Wie will denn jemand an einem Steckergerät sicherstellen das 5 Parallele PE angeschlossen sind und bleiben!
Das würde nur über einen gemeinsamen Stecker gehen, wo soll es sowas geben?
Diese Auslegung halte ich für nicht tragbar!

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal Kupfer-Aktien kaufen, die werden durch die Decke gehen


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Selbst wenn Du 100 Schutzleiter einbaust, bleibt der Fehlerstrom immer noch 40 mA.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2021)

Es gibt recht viele verschiedene Aussagen zu zulässigen Ableitströmen bei festangeschlossenen Zuleitungen.
Dazu noch die Themen Schutzerde, Funktionserde, Potentialausgleich, ...
Durch FUs und Servo's werden die Ströme seit Jahren immer höher.
Induktive und kapazitve Einstreuungen auf geschirmte Leitungen müssen ja irgendwo hin abfliesen können.
Sind das nun nur Ableitströme oder sind es nun Fehlerströme?
Welche Grenzwert für welche Frequenz?
Langsam ist mehr Alchemie als Elektrotechnik.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Das Dilemma ist, dass die kapazitiven Ströme z.B. Im  Motorkabel ebenfalls durch den RCD als Fehlerstrom erkannt werden. Ich habe schon einige Fehlerstrom-Steuerschalter durch einstellbare Ausführungen ersetzt.


----------



## nade (10 Dezember 2021)

Oh ja, da ist eigentlich nur ein Fest zugewiesene Steckverbindung, die nicht verwechselt werden kann eine Abhilfe. So ein Problem mit Fehlerstrom hab ich mom auch bei einem Kunden. Es handelt sich um eine Fasskleber schmelze. FU für die Austragung Thyristoren für die Heizung zu schalten. Problem, ist nach etwas längerer Zeit fing das Ding an den FI zu werfen.. hm Notbehelf war erstmal den FI raus und dann mal eine brauchbare Lösung finden. Bzw. wenn wieder Zeit Heizkreise prüfen, .. FU... Kann der Ableitstrom auch durch Alterung sich erhöhen? Hat da wer Erfahrungen? Oder wie verhalten sich Y-Kondensatoren bei unwissentliche falscher Isolationsspannung bei der DGUV Prüfung? Geschrottet und dann mehr Ableitstrom? Kam mir gerade wo hier beschrieben wurde, dass die Siemens mit eingebautem Entstörfilter mit Y-Kondensatoren ausgerüstet sind..


----------



## Solaris (10 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht kann ich noch mal auf die von Blockmove aufgezeigte DGUV verweisen, da ist das so erklärt, das bei ortsfesten Maschinen ein zweiter Schutzleiter mit Mindestquerschnitt gelegt werden muss wenn der Fehlerstrom >10mA ist. Da steht nicht, dass der Strom dann unter 10mA bleiben muss, es geht hier wohl eher um die Sicherheit einer zweiten Verbung. Und das bei ortsfesten Maschinen, nicht bei Steckverbindungen. Und dann auch noch der Verweis auf das Hinweisschild, finde ich auch ganz gut. Mann sollte dann schon versuchen bei der Planung gleich auf einen Summenfilter zu gehen und die Umrichter ohne Filter betreiben. Es wird aber immer nur ein Kompromiss bleiben zwischen Sicherheitsansprüchen des Berührungsstromes und der EMV-Vorschrift.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

nade schrieb:


> Oh ja, da ist eigentlich nur ein Fest zugewiesene Steckverbindung, die nicht verwechselt werden kann eine Abhilfe. So ein Problem mit Fehlerstrom hab ich mom auch bei einem Kunden. Es handelt sich um eine Fasskleber schmelze. FU für die Austragung Thyristoren für die Heizung zu schalten. Problem, ist nach etwas längerer Zeit fing das Ding an den FI zu werfen.. hm Notbehelf war erstmal den FI raus und dann mal eine brauchbare Lösung finden. Bzw. wenn wieder Zeit Heizkreise prüfen, .. FU... Kann der Ableitstrom auch durch Alterung sich erhöhen? Hat da wer Erfahrungen? Oder wie verhalten sich Y-Kondensatoren bei unwissentliche falscher Isolationsspannung bei der DGUV Prüfung? Geschrottet und dann mehr Ableitstrom? Kam mir gerade wo hier beschrieben wurde, dass die Siemens mit eingebautem Entstörfilter mit Y-Kondensatoren ausgerüstet sind..


Motoren ohne aufgesetzten FU und Heizungen würde ich mit einem Isolationsprüfer durchmessen, Damit lassen sich viele Fehler schon einmal ausschliessen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2021)

Solaris schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich noch mal auf die von Blockmove aufgezeigte DGUV verweisen, da ist das so erklärt, das bei ortsfesten Maschinen ein zweiter Schutzleiter mit Mindestquerschnitt gelegt werden muss wenn der Fehlerstrom >10mA ist. Da steht nicht, dass der Strom dann unter 10mA bleiben muss, es geht hier wohl eher um die Sicherheit einer zweiten Verbung. .



Da steht aber auch nicht, dass ich pro 10mA Ableitstrom einen weiteren Schutzleiter zur Verteilung brauche  😜


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Der 2. Schutzleiter ist bei Neuanlagen fast schon Standard.


----------



## nade (11 Dezember 2021)

Oder auch als zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich bekannt. Nun ja, PC Netzteile sollte man z.B. nur mit max 250V auf Iso messen, weil eben auch da zur Entstörung Y-Kondensatoren drin sind, die bei höheren Spannungen ehr Kaputt gemessen werden. Wenn jetzt eben die Drossel von dem FU mit diesen Y-Kondesatoren gegen PE verschaltet sind, könnten die theoretisch auch Kaputt gemessen sein und eben mehr Ableitstrom hervor bringen wie vorher. Die "Kisten" sind schon gute 20 Jahre+ Alt und haben auch bisher fast täglichen Betrieb, und kamen jetzt erst schleichend im letzten Jahr mit FI Fehler. Heizkreise, da es auch Schlauchheizungen sind, erneuert. Fassheizung gemessen und sauber. Ach ja dazu noch das der Fehler bereits beim Einschalten und 1. Initialisierung bereits ansteht ohne das eine Heizung oder ein Motor seine Arbeit aufgenommen hat. Und meine Frage war wie sich ein Filter bei kaputt messen verhält, da ich da noch keine Erfahrungswerte hab sammeln können. Weil mir eben über die bereits geschilderte Aussage mit den Schaltungsvarianten dazu die Idee kam, das es eben der Filter von der Prüfspannung "tot" gemessen wurde.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Gerade bei  Heizungen hatte ich schon öfter den Fehler, dass der Strom über N in Richtung PE geflossen ist. Dazu braucht der Verbraucher selbst nicht laufen. N wird ja in der Regel nicht abgeschaltet. Es reicht, dass in der Anlage(dem Gerät) Strom über N zurückfliesst(230 V Verbraucher). Der FI löst aus und man sucht sich einen Wolf. Meistens hilft nur messen.


----------



## Plan_B (11 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du 100 Schutzleiter einbaust, bleibt der Fehlerstrom immer noch 40 mA.


In meinem obigen (etwas sarkastischem) Post hätte ich das *pro Leiter *und nicht in der Summe betrachtet. Natürlich ändert sich der Gesamtstrom nicht.
Ich kenn die Auslegung allerdings auch nur so, dass *ein *zusätzlicher Potentialausgleichsleiter benötigt wird beim Überschreiten der Ableitstromgrenze. Der eine dann allerdings in geeignetem Querschnitt.


----------



## Plan_B (11 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass die kapazitiven Ströme z.B. Im  Motorkabel ebenfalls durch den RCD als Fehlerstrom erkannt werden. Ich habe schon einige Fehlerstrom-Steuerschalter durch einstellbare Ausführungen ersetzt.


Diese, in der Regel höherfrequenten Ströme "wollen" zum Umrichter zurück. Ist der Weg nicht EMV-mäßig korrekt für höhere Frequenzen niederimpedant, gehen die auch gerne den langen Weg, dann auch über den RCD.

Sind Drehstrombrückengleichrichter im Spiel, führt bei vorgeschriebenem RCD kein Weg an der allstromsensitivern Version vorbei.
Es gibt aber mittlerweile wohl auch kurzzeitverzögerte, die dann mit den vor allem im Ein- oder Ausschaltmoment auftretenden Fehlerströmen besser klarkommen indem sie die einfach ignorieren.
Döpke DFS...B+ sind 10 ms kurzzeitverzögert. Somit sollte eigentlich die Hauptursache für ungewollte Fehlauslösungen ausgeblendet sein.

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber genauestens Prüfen, ob Alternativ nicht der RCD durch Festanschluss bzw. nicht "Laienbedienbare" SV und zusätzlichen PA wegrationalisiert werden kann.


----------



## adiemus84 (11 Dezember 2021)

RCDs für Gleichspannungen und Mischfrequenzen - elektro.net
					

Im abschließenden Teil dieser Reihe geht der Autor insbesondere auf zusätzliche RCDs ein, die auch mit Gleichspannungen und Mischfrequenzen umgehen können.




					www.elektro.net
				








						RCD in Zuleitung von Anlagen mit Frequenzumrichtern - elektro.net - elektro.net
					

Meine Anfrage bezieht sich auf das Thema Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtung (RCD) in der Anlagenzuleitung. Unser Kunde vertreibt fahrbare Schwerlastregale. Für...




					www.elektro.net
				











						Auswahl und Spezifikationen von RCDs (1) - elektro.net
					

Der Oberbegriff »Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs)« kennzeichnet eine Gruppe von Schaltgeräten, die bei Forderung der Schutzmaßnahme...




					www.elektro.net
				











						Erhöhte Ableitströme bei Frequenzumrichtern - elektro.net
					

Hohe Ableitströme in der Industrie sind häufig auf den massiven Einsatz von Frequenzumrichtern zurückzuführen.




					www.elektro.net


----------

